# Next step



## Enzo12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,
A few months ago I recieved a card saying that the town I chose was hiring. I followed the directions on the card, went to the town hall, signed the paper, and waited. Yesterday I recieved a letter in the mail, saying to report to the town admin, for an interveiw on or before 1/11/13. Since im not familar with the process, what should I expect? Is it a formal interview? Most places I would think would schedule a time, but the letter is just asking me to show up. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Call town hall and ask for a clarification on the time. If you don't get a firm answer, then show up in business attire when town hall opens and wait.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Once you go to town hall be very conscious about how you carry yourself. The people you initially come in contact with might not know why you're there or anything about the hiring process. Don't get short with them or appear overtly frustrated with them. You don't know what connections they have to police personnel from a patrolman on up to chief. There should be a lot of "yes sir/ma'am and thank you's no matter how unhelpful the person is.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Go with the "business attire!" Nothing less! Hit the Departments website and do some research, know some names! Don't go to the interview blind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

BTW, "business attire" means a suit and tie for males, a business suit/skirt and blouse for females.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Call town hall and ask for a clarification on the time. If you don't get a firm answer, then show up in business attire 15 MINUTES BEFORE town hall opens and wait.


FIFY


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> BTW, "business attire" means a suit and tie for males, a business suit/skirt and blouse for females.


You mean an Adidas track suit doesn't cut it anymore?


----------



## Enzo12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Im going to give them a call on Monday so I know what to expect. Is there anything I should prepare for that wouldnt be on a normal interview? Ive been on quite a few interviews before in my line of business, but none for the police.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Every interview is different but they might give you scenarios that you might think, "I've never been a cop, I don't know how to answer that."

Best advice is go with your gut and answer with conviction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Enzo12 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Im going to give them a call on Monday so I know what to expect. Is there anything I should prepare for that wouldnt be on a normal interview? Ive been on quite a few interviews before in my line of business, but none for the police.


Expect the usual stress question, some variation of "You pull over the mayor/selectman/chief/other important person, and they're drunk. What do you do?"

The proper response is that you would call your supervisor, to which they'll tell you there's no supervisor available. You then should say you'd call the most senior patrolman, but of course he/she is also unavailable. You then say you'd call for a supervisor from a neighboring agency, but of course there's no one available (apparently you're the only cop on-duty for the entire state). Once they back you into a corner, you say "Unfortunately, with no other alternatives available, I would have to place him/her under arrest if probable cause were present".


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Expect the usual stress question, some variation of "You pull over the mayor/selectman/chief/other important person, and they're drunk. What do you do?"
> 
> The proper response is that you would call your supervisor, to which they'll tell you there's no supervisor available. You then should say you'd call the most senior patrolman, but of course he/she is also unavailable. You then say you'd call for a supervisor from a neighboring agency, but of course there's no one available (apparently you're the only cop on-duty for the entire state). Once they back you into a corner, you say "Unfortunately, with no other alternatives available, I would have to place him/her under arrest if probable cause were present".


Does he support paying Quinn and Police Details for the town/city?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Great advise from all... Shall we close this?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eh, fuck it. I'm closing it. Question asked and more than answered. Good luck to the OP. Hope you get your shot at the job.


----------

